

Nic Gambia Hacked - DeviLzSec
http://www.turk-h.org/defacement/view/524555/nic.gm/
Famous Turkish DeviLzSec the operation of the Group Leader Nic Gambia&#x27;s website hacked hacker RootDeviLz.
Mirror : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.turk-h.org&#x2F;defacement&#x2F;view&#x2F;524555&#x2F;nic.gm&#x2F;
Logo : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;k1309.hizliresim.com&#x2F;1f&#x2F;h&#x2F;sr60n.jpg
Given this, many of the hacked website
Hyundai Bolivia  : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.turk-h.org&#x2F;defacement&#x2F;view&#x2F;516462&#x2F;hyundai.com.bo
Kia Hong Kong : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.turk-h.org&#x2F;defacement&#x2F;view&#x2F;522811&#x2F;kia.com.hk&#x2F;sys&#x2F;images&#x2F;sup..
Suzuki Malaysia : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.turk-h.org&#x2F;defacement&#x2F;view&#x2F;522835&#x2F;suzuki.com.my&#x2F;v3&#x2F;images&#x2F;
İsuzu Taiwan : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.turk-h.org&#x2F;defacement&#x2F;view&#x2F;522838&#x2F;isuzu.com.tw&#x2F;
Casio Taiwan : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.turk-h.org&#x2F;defacement&#x2F;view&#x2F;527007&#x2F;casio.com.tw&#x2F;webimages&#x2F;
======
ahmett
la olm yuruyun gidin amk

